# Shelby Siblings



## TRM (Apr 28, 2021)

I've been restoring this 'his and hers' pair of Shelby Airflows for Mike Ford (@mfhemi1969) and decided it was a good time to post the progress here.

This is how they looked on the day that I got them in the shop.











I'll post pics as I can get to them over the next few evenings until I'm up to the current progress. More to come!
​


----------



## Superman1984 (Apr 28, 2021)

TRM said:


> I've been restoring this 'his and hers' pair of Shelby Airflows for Mike Ford (@mfhemi1969) and decided it was a good time to post the progress here.
> 
> This is how they looked on the day that I got them in the shop.
> View attachment 1400766
> ...



That boys bike needs a lot of work. LOL. Can't wait to see the progress but both are Already Nice Bikes


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 28, 2021)

Have colors been selected? Looking forward to you working your magic on these. V/r Shawn


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Apr 28, 2021)

From FB.....


----------



## TRM (Apr 29, 2021)

Here's a quick run down of the proccess so far:

First everything was disassembled and media blasted down to bare metal.





















A few repairs were made.





Then everything got a coat of primer.


----------



## TRM (Apr 29, 2021)

After some mild body work and paint prep everything was treated to several coats of automotive single stage enamel.





Using my triangle paint frames made easy work out of painting the frames.


----------



## TRM (Apr 29, 2021)

Today I started masking the two tone parts for paint.


----------



## fattyre (Apr 29, 2021)

Those triangle paint frames are an amazing idea.   Great work!


----------



## TRM (Apr 29, 2021)

Thanks @fattyre .

I've used the paint frames for lots of parts like wheel hubs, cranks, bars, etc. Basically if you can suspend anything with wire, they work great!

Here's a wheel set that I painted a couple of years ago using them. I simply ran the bailing wire through the spoke holes. The great thing is that you can turn them in any direction and paint all of the surfaces comfortably.


----------



## TRM (Apr 29, 2021)

.


----------



## OZ1972 (Apr 29, 2021)

Keep up the good work , cant wait to see more !


----------



## THE STIG (Apr 29, 2021)

why didn't the dropouts get straightened ?


----------



## Superman1984 (Apr 29, 2021)

@TRM Both bikes are goin' back to the same color as the boys?


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 29, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> @TRM Both bikes are goin' back to the same color as the boys?



Looks like both will be black/straw. V/r Shawn


----------



## Superman1984 (Apr 29, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Looks like both will be black/straw. V/r Shawn



Is that a factory combo?


----------



## THE STIG (Apr 29, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> Is that a factory combo?



does it matter at this point?  it's only getting mashed back together anyways..
the bent dropouts arent just a cosmetic thing, it affects the whole bike (fender, rack, wheel, drop stand placement and the alignment of the bike) . is the upper dropout bent up ? or is the lower one bent down ? if the frame was checked tor alignment would be easy to figure out.

BTW,, the front fork on the boys is bent also (the painted fork pic shows that it still is)  the tank is center in the bars as it should be, the fender is aligned with the wheel as it should be. the only way that fender is that close to the front of the tank, the fork is forward . ... it's bent above the crown .


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 30, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> Is that a factory combo?



Yes it is a factory combination. V/r Shawn


----------



## TRM (Apr 30, 2021)

THE STIG said:


> does it matter at this point?  it's only getting mashed back together anyways..
> the bent dropouts arent just a cosmetic thing, it affects the whole bike (fender, rack, wheel, drop stand placement and the alignment of the bike) . is the upper dropout bent up ? or is the lower one bent down ? if the frame was checked tor alignment would be easy to figure out.
> 
> BTW,, the front fork on the boys is bent also (the painted fork pic shows that it still is)  the tank is center in the bars as it should be, the fender is aligned with the wheel as it should be. the only way that fender is that close to the front of the tank, the fork is forward . ... it's bent above the crown .




Thanks @THE STIG for your input, but I'm not sure why you are being so adversarial about it!

I will attempt to clear up the concerns that you pointed out for the benifit of everyone else that is following along.

Sometimes photos can be misleading. Even though it's does appear that one of the drop outs on the girls frame is bent, that's not what is actually going on. The end of the drop out is actually flared open. From my experience, this seems to be a recurring issue on these frames. I saw the same thing on the Shelby Arrow that I restored for @New Mexico Brant last year and it wasn't a problem. My guess is that it is the result of overtightening the axle nuts.

While the flare is not as it should be, it is at the very end of the drop out (behind the axel location). And even if the axle were mounted in the flared part of the slot, it would only move it off center by about 1/16 of an inch. I do concur that this could've been addressed by welding in more metal but I can't see it causing any of the problems that you listed.

Here's a close photo showing the slot.



As for the fork on the boys bike, in person it appears to be straight. I'm not sure what you are seeing in the painted picture (again, photos can be misleading).

I did a google search and found this side shot of an original Airflow showing a close gap between the fender and tank. I do not see any indication that this fork is bent forward either. If anything, it looks like it might be bent slightly bakward. Keep in mind that these bikes are 80+ years old. They're not perfect.


If these things are this unsettling for you to see, I would suggest that you ignore this thread from here going forward because I will soon be showing things that will be equally disturbing to you.

Spoiler Alert: I purposely left various dents in some of the sheet metal parts!


----------



## Superman1984 (Apr 30, 2021)

This Google image of an Unrestored Original shows they are generally close. Restored images shows a gap between the fenders; I personally say if it doesn't cause damage of paint or parts during riding then don't stress it either. If it's a beauty queen just for show then it will Never Matter anyways. These have became 1 of my favorite looking bikes that I will probably Never own so I am No Expert but I would not have stressed fixing the drop outs on the girls bike & if the owner didn't want them fixed then don't.  I don't know why I got snapped at but uhm If it's personal we can converse your feelings ....


----------



## THE STIG (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## THE STIG (Apr 30, 2021)

TRM said:


> Spoiler Alert: I purposely left various dents in some of the sheet metal parts!




ooops, my bad.  i thought the first post said you were "restoring" but now i see its just getting half ass'd together like it was ... carry on


----------



## TRM (Apr 30, 2021)

That's great @THE STIG  , thanks!
That was my error. I should have been clear in the first post.

I'll just call it "less than perfect restoration" (aka half ass'd).

To clarify, my goal is to _*restore*_ the bikes to a point in time (not the day they were new) that gives them the character of an original survivor. You may be the exception, but alot of people love the look of an original paint barn find with all of its dents, dings, rust and scratches. That's the target look. So even if the gap between the fender and tank is not as it was in 1938 or if the drop outs show signs of years of use, it will give you (maybe not you) a warm nostalgic feeling when you see it. These bikes will be enjoyed by a man and his wife riding them as they were intended.

-Jim


----------



## TRM (Apr 30, 2021)

Here's todays progress report. Everything is masked sanded and ready for some more black paint!

All of the paint work should be done this weekend.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 30, 2021)

Lets see your picture perfect restorations Stig.  None are coming to mind...
This one still give me nightmares:


----------



## THE STIG (May 1, 2021)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Lets see your picture perfect restorations Stig.  None are coming to mind...
> This one still give me nightmares:
> 
> View attachment 1402016




and where did it say i was "restoring " it ?   if you go back and read the thread, the bike was bent and half primer, then got a 30min rattle can special .


----------



## TRM (May 1, 2021)

Wow.
I'm stunned that posting this project has brought out such angst in your life STIG. Who could have known that the word 'restore' had so much power over anyone? Maybe you can start a thread of your own in the General Discussion area about your opinions on what constitutes a 'restoration'. 

I would like to keep this journal focused on the bikes. Peace.


----------



## rustjunkie (May 1, 2021)

TRM said:


> Wow.
> I'm stunned that posting this project has brought out such angst in your life STIG. Who could have known that the word 'restore' had so much power over anyone? Maybe you can start a thread of your own in the General Discussion area about your opinions on what constitutes a 'restoration'.
> 
> I would like to keep this journal focused on the bikes. Peace.


----------



## Superman1984 (May 1, 2021)

@TRM Was both of these bikes originally this color or is it known? I wanted to do a his & hers but my ex wasn't as enthusiastic about riding & needed at least a 7 speed beyond anything on flat level ground & for a 1/2 a mile+ . I am kinda the same way but I want to overcome that If I can get into the swing of it again.Being 37 now....  Age jus' catches up to us all some way or another ....


----------



## TRM (May 1, 2021)

I'm not sure what the original colors where. The girls bike had several colors on the parts and the boys bike was a repaint when they came to me.

Sadly my wife is not into riding either. She loves skating! I have a set of his and hers Monark Super Deluxe bikes (not matching colors) that I started this hobby with, but she only rode hers a few times.


----------



## Superman1984 (May 1, 2021)

TRM said:


> I'm not sure what the original colors where. The girls bike had several colors on the parts and the boys bike was a repaint when they came to me.
> 
> Sadly my wife is not into riding either. She loves skating! I have a set of his and hers Monark Super Deluxe bikes (not matching colors) that started this hobby with, but she only rode hers a few times.



Man I am a Sucker for the Monarks & Super Deluxes/Super Cruisers from 40s & 50s. Just can't imagine why you'd want 4 small wheels like roller skates or inline roller blades vs such a cool bike women though! Hahaha. I can sorta skate but Never got over that fear of "pushing off" & propelling forward with wheels under me or even tilting my heels back to stop; I guess falling face first or on my butt never appealed to me after coming off bikes doing wheelies or bad landings over the bars as a kid.


----------



## TRM (May 3, 2021)

Finished laying down paint over the weekend.


----------



## Superman1984 (May 3, 2021)

@TRM Anxious to see the couple  stop teasin' us. Lol. I know you got to give the paint some cure & gas out time but coming along Nicely so far.


----------



## TRM (May 4, 2021)

Got all of the masking off from around the black accents.

First, all of the edges were wet sanded to help prevent the possibility of pulling off any new paint along with the tape. Everything will eventually be sanded anyway so this also knocked down some of the edge before prepping for pinstripes.

Here's a play by play on one of the fork darts.

Starting point after paint:


Wet sanded edges of the mask:


Mask removed and all wet sanded:


Ready for pinstripes!


----------



## TRM (May 7, 2021)

All of the accent graphics are done!


----------



## TRM (May 10, 2021)

The pinstriping is done.

I also started sanding the gloss off of the new paint.


Forgot to get photos of the racks. I'll get them tomorrow.


----------



## mfhemi1969 (May 10, 2021)

WOW...  Looking great! Sounds like you wet sand the edges so the pinstripes lay down better? Pinstripes are fudgeing awsome dude.... I am digging the play by play pictures, Thanks


----------



## TRM (May 11, 2021)

mfhemi1969 said:


> Sounds like you wet sand the edges so the pinstripes lay down better?



Yes, if not the edge of the paint has a ridge from the tape mask between the black and straw. It will all get sanded later anyway.

Here's a picture of the racks. No edges here, just lines.


----------



## Superman1984 (May 11, 2021)

Jus' teasin' us 1 pic at a time now TRM  . I'm over here waiting to see some assembly buildin' goin' on & rememberin' stuff I haven't done paint wise in a long time. LOL bet that wet sanding de glossing is sooo much fun; I always hated painting & then goin' back to wet sand, buffing & waxing. The look you want requires the right effort though


----------



## TRM (May 13, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> Jus' teasin' us 1 pic at a time now TRM  .



OK, here's all of the carefully cataloged parts in the same picture just for you.  



The kid gloves are off and it's about to get real!

All of the careful prep work, sanding, masking, painting and pinstriping is over.
It's time to bring out the less conventional tools such as bricks, harsh chemicals, fire etc.

From here forward time will be measured in dog years in reverse. 
That has a nice ring to it. I think I'll start calling it a 'Dog Years Restoration'.


----------



## Superman1984 (May 13, 2021)

TRM said:


> OK, here's all of the carefully cataloged parts in the same picture just for you.
> View attachment 1411077
> 
> 
> ...



A little bit of smart ass on that but I love it! Hahaha. Bricks, harsh chemicals, & fire etc are sometimes the best tools for a job. Never forget the wheel was created with far less  You have pacified me & made me chuckle. Job Well Done


----------



## TRM (May 13, 2021)

Just having a little fun staging the parts to look like a junk pile and that I'm not worried about scratching the new paint. 


Here's a little better picture. Most of the gloss paint has been sanded now. I still have the inside of the fenders left to do.


----------



## TRM (May 19, 2021)

Back to the future.


Starting to take shape!


----------



## Superman1984 (May 19, 2021)

Hell Yeeeahhh! TRM Ain't Scared .


----------



## tacochris (May 20, 2021)

Ive done a handful of patina blending and full-scale patina jobs for customers and myself and it really does take alot of work and imagination to pull it off and make it believable.  You almost have to turn your brain backwards and think the opposite of what you're used to.  You're doing a killer job....Im in for the it.


----------



## TRM (May 20, 2021)

This is the fun part! 
The hardest thing is trying to keep it in check. It's very easy to overshoot the target.


----------



## Superman1984 (May 20, 2021)

TRM said:


> This is the fun part!
> The hardest thing is trying to keep it in check. It's very easy to overshoot the target.



Jus' Keep tellin' Yourself; TRM I'm NOT making it an Antique Again! I'm Resto'ing it back to a Better State!

 It'll talk to ya but keep it Natural Lookin' as if it lived a prior life of riders & lovers


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 12, 2021)

Any progress here Jim? I'm anxious to see the 'reveal'! V/r Shawn


----------



## JimRoy (Jun 16, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Any progress here Jim? I'm anxious to see the 'reveal'! V/r Shawn



I’m with you.  I kinda got lost in this build and would like to see some end result pictures.  JimRoy


----------



## TRM (Jun 16, 2021)

Thanks for the interest guys. I have made some progress, but it's just individual parts like the tank halfs. Nothing much to show yet.

I have been using most of my time trying to get a deminsional sign project done. I've been hand sculpting a 7' bas relief kayak from HDU along with the rest of the sign panels and brush lettering. After spending all of last week correcting a problem that I had with primer that blistered, I'm almost finished with it. 

I'll try to get something to show on the bikes soon.

Here's the kayak


----------



## TRM (Jun 24, 2021)

OK, it's been too long since the last update so here's a small break down of what's been going on. 
[Sanding and polishing browncoat]


My goal with the paint is to have it look like it is old and a little crusty but at the same time look like it has been cleaned and polished.

I've seen patina paint jobs that fall short of a natural looking old finish due to how the artist layers up the faux paint. I like to think about it in reverse. The rust, scratches, dirt etc. should only be what is left after a good cleaning. That's what it looks like when you clean up old original paint.

To achieve that look, I start by applying different shades of brown over the color sanded paint. This is where a lot of people go wrong. I don't worry about skipping around and trying to create spots in areas that have either more or less of the effect. Instead, everything gets completely covered. After it has sufficiently dried for as long as necissary, I'll sand, rub and polish away almost all of it. The end result is much closer to how it would look if you cleaned and polished old dirty crusty paint. The nooks and crannies will automatically be less polished than the high surfaces which leads to a more natural effect.

Here's the tank from the boys bike. Each half was at different stages of removing the brown application. One of the frames is in the background showing the untouched straw color.

Notice that the paint is beginning to get some of the gloss back. It's similar to sanding and polishing clearcoat except that it's brown instead of clear! Have you ever rubbed the shine back on dry oxidized paint on a car? That's the look from hand rubbing it back to a shine.




Here's a picture of the frames after the first application of brown. For this picture I placed one of the fenders between them to show the difference between the before and after color.  I actually added more 'even darker' brown the next day after this had dried!



It looks terrible at this stage but most of it will be removed later.

More to come!


----------



## TRM (Jun 30, 2021)

After several days of drying time, the brown coat is mostly sanded away. There will be more refining as the process continues.

Here's the boys frame completely covered in brown.



And now after the first sanding.


----------



## TRM (Jun 30, 2021)

Here's the same thing on the black paint.


----------



## palepainter (Jul 15, 2021)

This is a great thread Jim.   Thanks for all the insight on the paint work.  Are you using a calalized single stage or spray bomb?  If so, which brand do you prefer.  I seem to get a lot of wrinkling with spray cans these days with the EPAs influence on what comes out of them.  First coat will lay down nice…then bam…lifting and wrinkles on second.


----------



## Late To The Party (Jul 15, 2021)

Nice work, looks authentic.


----------



## TRM (Jul 15, 2021)

palepainter said:


> This is a great thread Jim.   Thanks for all the insight on the paint work.  Are you using a calalized single stage or spray bomb?  If so, which brand do you prefer.  I seem to get a lot of wrinkling with spray cans these days with the EPAs influence on what comes out of them.  First coat will lay down nice…then bam…lifting and wrinkles on second.



Thanks, I'm using 'nason' 2K acrylic enamel. The single stage automotive enamels look more like original paint to me.


Late To The Party said:


> Nice work, looks authentic.



Thank you. I haven't done much lately, been waiting on some parts to arrive.



Since I haven't posted in a while, I put a few parts together and took them outside today to take some current progress pics.


----------



## Superman1984 (Jul 15, 2021)

TRM said:


> Thanks, I'm using 'nason' 2K acrylic enamel. The single stage automotive enamels look more like original paint to me.
> 
> Thank you. I haven't done much lately, been waiting on some parts to arrive.
> 
> ...



Those are some strange yard dogs ya have there🤣


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 15, 2021)

I like the Nason too. Affordable, durable, and easy to work with. You can spend more on paint but these bikes will not be subjected to all the UV, acid rain, bird droppings, and other environmental hazards so it really doesn't make sense unless you're doing a really high end custom and looking for the absolute highest gloss. Can't wait to see this pair finished! V/r Shawn


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jul 16, 2021)

I love the one you did for me Jim!


----------



## OZ1972 (Jul 16, 2021)

Wow brant that is sweet !!!!!!


----------

